# Lots of Plants need ID



## PlantNewbie (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone have time to give me IDs on these plants? Ignore the algea
I numbered the images so its easier to refer to them. Thanks a lot


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi PlantNewbie,

Just some guesses, maybe Cavan can help you better.

1. Hygrophila polysperma
2. Cabomba carolina
3. Hygrophila species?
4. Myriophyllum species?
5. ??


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I think 5 may be the Myrio
and 4 is a Limnophila


----------



## PlantNewbie (Dec 4, 2009)

are you sure about #1 Seatle_Aquarist? That plant is really tiny and the leaves look different than a Hygrophila polysperma according to the plant finder on this site.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

1 is HM...Hemianthus micranthemoides (spelling?)

3 is Hygrophila polysperma

I'll take a shot and say that 4 is L. sessiliflora and 5 is M. mattogrossense


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is probably _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ (some leaves are in whorls)
#2 - _Cabomba caroliniana_
#3 - _Hygrophila polysperma_
#4 - a _Limnophila_ species (sessiliflora/indica/heterphylla - can't say which without flowers, etc)
#5 - _Myriophyllum mattogrossense_


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with the caveman....he is usually spot on.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Cavan!


----------



## PlantNewbie (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow they look about right for all the plants, according to the pictures I found of each type. It's amazing how you managed to know them by memory just like that. Thanks a lot Cavan_Allen.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Glad I could help!


----------

